# Dehorning adult goats.



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
What is the best method (least expensive and least traumatic) of dehorning goats with horns to large for disbudding? I might be buying a horned goat, but my herd doesn't have any horns. Not looking to open up a can of worms, lol, just want to hear what you suggest for dehorning adult goats.  
Thanks!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Band the horns.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed. Band the horns. That by far is the least traumatic and safest way to dehorn adults. Surgery is just too risky. I've banded quite a few with no problems at all.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

You got to use the right bands. The green bands roll off quit easily. Tri-bander bands are large and flat and don't roll.
Make sure you get the 1/2 inch bands not the one inch bands.
When you apply the bands make sure you get some hair under the band


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was in a predicament last fall when I finally decided it best to band the horns on my 5 year olf ND doe. She had become a bit too hsppy about tearing into my bald does and I knew she had also caused the death of an unborn 2014 kid. I did use the green bands and got 2 as low at the base of each as I could. I wrapped black electrical tape around each side to keep them secure and 6 weeks later she knocked one off when she hit my yearling. Bled s good bit but she was fine snd 2 weeks later the othet fell off with minimal bleeding and now her attitude is much calmer.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Agreed, use the banding method. It's not traumatic, just a bit sensitive and painful as the horn loosens. Try to do it before the flies come out and spread germs, which is a pain. 

My breeder uses a circular piece of metal and cuts a notch at the base of the horn, then applies tape over the green bands. Sometimes they stretch and break, so you'll need to replace them..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The bands must be replaced every 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I did not add new bands during the process. The 2 I placed on each side and taped did the job


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks so much everybody for the information!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------

